# all rights reserved



## nickel (Dec 21, 2010)

Ανάμεσα στο πιο λόγιο, πιο λακωνικό (αλλά και πιο διαδεδομένο) *Με επιφύλαξη παντός δικαιώματος* και το πιο φλύαρο *Με τη (ρητή) επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου δικαιώματός μου* ή τις διάφορες ενδιάμεσες εκδοχές, ποια προτιμάτε (και γιατί, αν έχετε γιατί); Η παλιότερη λόγια διατύπωση ήταν «συν τη ρητή επιφυλάξει παντός εν γένει δικαιώματός μου».

Και, αυτό που με καίει: αν έχουμε και το _worldwide_ μαζί; Δηλαδή: _All rights reserved worldwide_.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 21, 2010)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το πιο λόγιο (δεν είναι δα και η πρώτη λόγια νομική έκφραση...), γιατί στην καθομιλουμένη δημοτική η _επιφύλαξη_ έχει πια κάπως διαφορετική σημασία, και σίγουρα χωρίς να συντάσσεται με γενική (θα έπρεπε να είναι, ας πούμε, _με επιφυλάξεις για κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα_ κλπ). Εκτός αν ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται στη νομική όπως π.χ. ο αρραβώνας ή το ενοχικό δίκαιο και άλλα φτιαγμένα για να μας μπερδεύουν.
Αν προτιμήσουμε την πρώτη εκδοχή, θα δοκίμαζα μια προέκταση του λογιοτατισμού για το worldwide: _Με επιφύλαξη παντός δικαιώματος παγκοσμίως_.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 21, 2010)

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το πρώτο. Βρίσκω το «νομίμου» περιττή προσθήκη, καθώς όταν επιφυλάσσεται κάποιος για κάτι σε τέτοιο συγκείμενο σημαίνει ότι αυτό το κάτι προστατεύεται από το νόμο. Συμφωνώ με το Μαρίνο για το _παγκοσμίως_.
Επίσης, η τάση να χρησιμοποιούνται σε νομικά κείμενα καθαρευουσιάνικες εκφράσεις και γλώσσα έχει εξασθενήσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό, και τέτοιου είδους εκφράσεις απαντώνται πια συνήθως σε κείμενα παλαιότερων νομικών.


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2010)

Εμένα εκείνο που με στεναχωρεί στην περίπτωσή μας είναι ότι εκ πρώτης όψεως καταλαβαίνω κάτι διαφορετικό απ' ό,τι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι και δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο για ψάξιμο. Δεν βλέπω επιφύλαξη δικαιώματος, βλέπω διατήρηση δικαιωμάτων (εκμετάλλευσης). Δεν αναφέρομαι στη διατύπωση, αναφέρομαι στην ουσία του πράγματος. Μπορούμε άραγε να εξισώσουμε αυτά τα δύο;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 21, 2010)

Πάντως, το συγκεκριμένο το βλέπω συχνά σε αγωγές και εξώδικα, περίπου έτσι: «Με την ρητή επιφύλαξη γενικά κάθε δικαιώματός μου».

Έχει κι εδώ διάφορα τέτοια υποδείγματα.


----------



## Themis (Dec 21, 2010)

Δεν αμφισβητώ το καθιερωμένο της διατύπωσης στην περίπτωσή μας. Θα έβαζα κι εγώ ό,τι ακριβώς είπατε εσύ και ο Μαρίνος. Αλλά το "με την επιφύλαξη" είναι γενικώς "under reserve" ή κάπως έτσι, όχι "reserved". Σημασιολογικά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι στην πρώτη περίπτωση διευκρινίζουμε πως δεν παραιτούμαστε από κανένα νόμιμο δικαίωμά μας και διατηρούμε τη διακριτική ευχέρεια να το ασκήσουμε. Στη δεύτερη δηλώνουμε ρητά πως διατηρούμε τα δικαιώματα, τελεία και παύλα. Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, το συγκεκριμένο το βλέπω συχνά σε αγωγές και εξώδικα, περίπου έτσι: «Με την ρητή επιφύλαξη γενικά κάθε δικαιώματός μου».


Αυτό είναι εντελώς στο πρότυπο τού πιάσαμε ό,τι γράφαμε στην καθαρεύουσα και το γυρίσαμε στη δημοτική. Την περίοδο που άρχισαν να γυρίζουν στη δημοτική όλα τα έγγραφα της διοίκησης γινόταν της κακομοίρας. _ΤΑ_ ΤΕΡΑΤΑ! (Όχι, αυτό δεν ανήκει στα τέρατα. Απλώς το «γενικά» ψάχνει να βρει κι αυτό μια γωνίτσα.)


----------

